# What kind of BOB do you use, and why?



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

Before I start, I would like to clarify that I did do a search for other similar posts.. it just so happens that the terms "best bob" is used too often on this site. Go figure. 

I am asking this question for several reasons. Comfort. Durability. Function. Yes I know that having a pack at all makes you stick out somewhat anyways. I have gone through several packs, each time finding something better. I currently have the 5:11 72 hour rush pack. While I can fit a lot of items in there, I'm not sure how comfortable it will be after 3 days of being mobile during SHTF. 

What kind of BOB do you have? Why? Did you end up with this because you had it stashed in your garage or was this something that you actively sought out and purchased for this purpose. I have about 35lbs in my pack, I am 6ft and 205lbs on a good day, with my boots off and pockets emptied . I have been thinking I may switch to a hiking pack for long term comfort and storage. I know that different people have different needs, and I should get what is comfortable to me. I am just trying to get an idea of what to look for based off of what y'all have. 


-Gman


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have a green one. I do not know the brand. When we wanted new bags, Mrs Inor and I just went to Gander Mtn and bought what we thought would do the job. It holds all the stuff I want it to hold. It is water resistant. It is comfortable. We each carry about 30-35 pounds of crap. Other than that, it is just a small canvas pack with an internal frame.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Inor said:


> I have a green one. I do not know the brand. When we wanted new bags, Mrs Inor and I just went to Gander Mtn and bought what we thought would do the job. It holds all the stuff I want it to hold. It is water resistant. It is comfortable. We each carry about 30-35 pounds of crap. Other than that, it is just a small canvas pack with an internal frame.


Pretty much covers what we use. Saved me a bunch of typing.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Me as well. Mine is about 27 pounds I think. My wife's is heavier tho because she is carrying all the booze!


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

We don't have a bugout bags only get a home bag and two INCH bags. The ILBEs we have are great bags for the money. lots of storage room and it can carry up to 125lbs. Without water and ammo I running around 45lbs.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Generic backpack that was on sale


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Milsurp large Alice pack. Got it cheap and it holds a lot of gear.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I only have a ghb but it's my sons' 3 day assault pack from basic training that he gave to me. At some point down the road I may upgrade to something else but for now the price on this one (free!) was too good to pass up.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Gman303 said:


> What kind of BOB do you have? Why? Did you end up with this because you had it stashed in your garage or was this something that you actively sought out and purchased for this purpose.


My bag is not something I had laying around. I purchased it after a lot of researching various bags. Call it a large EDC bag instead of BOB. It is the Maxpedition Noatak Gear-Slinger. As you'll see if you watch the video, a LOT of thought went into the design of this thing -- not only for carrying on your back, but when you swing it around in front to gain access to all the pockets. When it is full up (which includes 32 oz of water, a backup pistol and 3 extra loaded mags), it weighs in around 15 lbs. You can really put a lot of stuff in this bag.





Due to age and physical limitations (primarily of my wife) we have no intentions of leaving our home no matter what the SHTF event, this bag is more of a GHB in the event I am like in town (15 miles away) if the grid goes down (including car power). I've recently been getting used to the idea of always grabbing this bag when I head out the door.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I use an inexpensive "3 day" style backpack that I picked up at the local gun show for about $20.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a 5.11 Rush 12 bag that a friend gave me for Christmas and a GI issue medical bag that a friend gave me because I am cool. The Rush 12 is my hunting bag because of the compartmentalization. The Mil-spec med bag is my GHB just because it has a huge open space for a half shelter and clothing.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I have two of them: both 18 gal. one is Rubbermaid and the other is a Sterilite. They're not much for slinging on your back, buth they hold all I would need.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I have an Osprey Stratos 36. Holds a ton and is very comfortable as a result of it's highly adjustable harness system.


----------



## jeep123 (Nov 6, 2014)

Right now i own next to nothing, so i'm running my LL Bean high school backpack, which has mesh side pockets and 3 main pockets. It works, but doesn't hold my sleeping bag. Right now the s. bag is bungee'd onto it. my only alternative is an army duffel a friend gave me, but that's really bulky


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

El Cheapo 3 day assault type for each member of the family. The bags sit in the car trunks and I think it unlikely they'll ever get used as backpacks other than to go from the car to the house and back. I've invested in the contents, not the bag.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a REI back pack I got on sale, its dark grey and looks like a hikers pack, oh and it was on sale and I had a bunch of REI points to spend.

I have tired other pack, some tactical some for day hikes ect. But this one was the best blend of not standing out and holding what I needed it to.


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 13, 2014)

Alps Outdoorz Commander is a great pack for many reasons. I prefer the external frame, it makes carryimg heavy loada much easier. Once you get to your location the pack comes off and external frame can be used for many things like carrying wood to large game meat.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I am/was a gear junkie. So through the years, I have acquired a few bags. But to me GHB/BOB is one and the same. My wife has a Blackhawk cyclone, my first bag. I have a Camelbak BFM, the truck has a gen 2 Marine pack.


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

Military issue ILBE. We refer to ours as INCH(I'm never coming home) bags, though. So we need the extra room. Very good suspension. Currently 60lbs a piece (One for the wife, one for me) but we have a lot of duplicate items for each bag. The thinking is, if one of us has to bug alone, god forbid, you'd be set. Easy to drop gear if we bug together.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

I got a used BDU ALICE Pack from a neighbor for $20 dollars, have to wash it out because it has a horrible stench of sweat. Its missing some parts but it still is usable. He said if I wash it in the dryer it will lose its waterproofing but he said I can spray something on it to waterproof it but I forget what it was called.


----------



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

I got a used BDU ALICE Pack from a neighbor for $20 dollars, have to wash it out because it has a horrible stench of sweat. Its missing some parts but it still is usable. He said if I wash it in the washer it will lose its waterproofing but he said I can spray something on it to waterproof it but I forget what it was called.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

ghostman said:


> I got a used BDU ALICE Pack from a neighbor for $20 dollars, have to wash it out because it has a horrible stench of sweat. Its missing some parts but it still is usable. He said if I wash it in the washer it will lose its waterproofing but he said I can spray something on it to waterproof it but I forget what it was called.


Scotch Gard is probably the best known brand name for the waterproofing spray, but there are a bunch of competitors.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have recently upgraded from a plain jane to a Tactical bag for the compartmentalization. I changed all out to tactical. Wifes and both trucks. I figure if I am going to be in the field for any length of time it will be easier to work out of a organized bag. They are black so they don't stand out but it's not exactly the gray man either. I am still giving the bags some thought.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I have recently upgraded from a plain jane to a Tactical bag for the compartmentalization. I changed all out to tactical. Wifes and both trucks. I figure if I am going to be in the field for any length of time it will be easier to work out of a organized bag. They are black so they don't stand out but it's not exactly the gray man either. I am still giving the bags some thought.


I've heard the argument to avoid tactical stuff in order to blend in, but my sense is the stuff is becoming so common that I'm not sure it really stands out any more.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

That's my sense as well plus the advantage fo being hard to see at night. The heat here in Houston would dictate that I move more at night then day when it's cooler. Moving at night presents other problems however. Situation will dictate I suppose. I like that the tacticals provide more organization.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't think the type of bag matters at all. A bag is a bag, in a shtf scenario someone who is looking to take stuff from others is not going to base his decision in what kind of bag it's going to be. If you have a bag full of stuff, he is going to want what's inside regardless of what it looks like. The only exception would be a bright color that draws attention more than neutral or dark colors.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I am using Bass Pro's Red Head series "Spike Camp" expedition pack. Its a very large pack that will hold a lot of gear. Its camoed in Mossy Oak Infinitey I believe if I remember correctly. It has an external polymer Frame that seems to be very sturdy and conducive to tying on additional gear. It has an exceptionally comfortable straps for the shoulders and waist and very deeply padded aiding in the comfort of carrying it on a extended hump. Mine weighs about 45 lbs fully loaded with three changes of clothes useful all four seasons, two weeks worth of food, and just about everything I would need short of a camp sight. I tie my tent and sleeping gear to the back bottom of the frame.

Its probably not the best, probably not the most high tech, probably not the cheapest but it has served me very well the last 4 years camping and resides in the truck of my daily driver when I am not actually using it. I paid about 120 bucks for it and I would say I have gotten my moneys worth out of it over the last few years.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

Eberlestock Gunslinger II

Here is what I bought. Very comfortable and lots of storage


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

LONE WOLF said:


> Eberlestock Gunslinger II
> 
> Here is what I bought. Very comfortable and lots of storage


That is a damn nice pack. I ended up getting a Kelty pack, lots of room.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I use an Osprey Stratos backpack. It doesn't look tactical and carries loads wonderfully.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Gman303 said:


> Before I start, I would like to clarify that I did do a search for other similar posts.. it just so happens that the terms "best bob" is used too often on this site. Go figure.
> 
> I am asking this question for several reasons. Comfort. Durability. Function. Yes I know that having a pack at all makes you stick out somewhat anyways. I have gone through several packs, each time finding something better. I currently have the 5:11 72 hour rush pack. While I can fit a lot of items in there, I'm not sure how comfortable it will be after 3 days of being mobile during SHTF.
> 
> ...


What is a Bob? Thanks.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

By the way, my BOB/EDC is a black SOC bug out bag during the winter and a 5.11 Covert 18 during the summer. I switch out because of all the extra cold weather gear I wear when I ride my bike to work. The SOC is probably not the most comfortable bag but it's big enough and it only cost me about $70. The 5.11 on the other hand is very comfortable and has more pockets but I couldn't get my self to fork over more cash for the bigger 24 or 72 hour bags from 5.11. I also have a Mystery Ranch bag that was given to me, its very nice and very expensive but not very roomy. It has an external frame and it looks like I can attach more things to it, I just might make that my new hiking pack. Attached is a pic of my 5.11 and the SOC, I don't have any pics of the Mystery Ranch bag.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

As I'm really not planning on BOB'ing, mine is the same as a GHB. It is a surplus Italian Army back pack I got from CTD when they really were cheap. I just cannot justify the cost of the comercially produced BOB's on my econo level, I have other needs as well.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have the eberlestock G4 operator. its comfortable and holds a good amount of gear


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> What is a Bob? Thanks.


Ban our bigwheel


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

*bigwheel...What is a Bob? bob ='s bug out bag..ghb ='s get home bag...edc ='s every day carry..i have a fox tactical camo pack,in which it's made of 100% tactical polyester.i'll be using it as a bob and as a ghb,due to my limited funds.. *


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I don't plan to bug out, but there are a few scenarios where it would be necessary, I guess. I keep my minimalist camping gear, (with extra clothing and some food) in a large Alice pack. I like having the ability to take the pack off and use it as a pack frame if needed.

The large Alice pack is HUGE. My stuff takes up less than half the available volume, so I made and attached some quick release compression straps to cinch the load closer to my body. Here again, I like the idea of not filling the bag because it gives me the room to add whatever salvage I find, a few human heads, or to up-pack for a more extended trip. 

I resist the temptation to add more gear simply because I have space available. In fact, I am constantly looking for ways to reduce the amount of stuff I carry. I feel that having any bag packed to capacity is a mistake.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I like that! I was thinking about 3/4 full for the same reason.


----------



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

After a lot of research I orderd the 5.11 72 hour bag for its score on durability, comfort, and molly.


----------



## SerenityNZ (Aug 17, 2015)

I have two USMC ILBE set up complete with assault day packs, camelback hydration and 4 piece Modular Sleep Systems.

(INCH for two people).

I did a lot of research before settling on the ILBE which are purposefully designed as a "complete system" which meets all my SHTF requirements...


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

SerenityNZ said:


> I have two USMC ILBE set up complete with assault day packs, camelback hydration and 4 piece Modular Sleep Systems.
> 
> (INCH for two people).
> 
> I did a lot of research before settling on the ILBE which are purposefully designed as a "complete system" which meets all my SHTF requirements...


The one thing to be careful with those in some what cooler weather is that your back will be soaked since they do not vent well. So just make sure you have clothes or a means to deal with that when you stop moving. YMMV


----------



## SerenityNZ (Aug 17, 2015)

duncan1371 said:


> The one thing to be careful with those in some what cooler weather is that your back will be soaked since they do not vent well. So just make sure you have clothes or a means to deal with that when you stop moving. YMMV


Great advise thanks. "Cotton kills" right 

We exclusively wear MacPac clothing for our work as professional Beekeepers which is a NZ Alpine clothing brand.

Our standard is several base layers of Merino depending on the season with lightweight breathable Alpine style jackets over top and serious rain gear where needed. Super light weight and excellent breathability.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Sounds like a great set up. I was just wanting to let it be known since I may or may not have humped one of those packs all over California and afghan. Lol


----------



## SerenityNZ (Aug 17, 2015)

duncan1371 said:


> Sounds like a great set up. I was just wanting to let it be known since I may or may not have humped one of those packs all over California and afghan. Lol


Sound advice from experience "is Golden" bro. Thanks for taking the time to share it.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

No worries I wish they would have let me wear something different. Worst feeling being soaked


----------



## SerenityNZ (Aug 17, 2015)

duncan1371 said:


> No worries I wish they would have let me wear something different. Worst feeling being soaked


...any tips on packing that MSS sleep system, it's a beast !


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Best case is the bottom. I always sat on it and smooshed (spelling maybe not a word) I replaced the straps on mine with better ones and stitched them on better so I could get it smaller. Now that I'm out I hook it outside. I want to mod my ilbe with better straps and clips on the bottom so I don't have to worry about it falling off.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Also I know a lot of guys and gals would stuff everything separate. I always had a better result with putting them together and going all at once


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

BoB? ah, he's like Lithuanian or something about 6'8 around 250 I use him to move hay around every now and then.
as far as kind I don't know average I guess.


----------



## SerenityNZ (Aug 17, 2015)

duncan1371 said:


> Also I know a lot of guys and gals would stuff everything separate. I always had a better result with putting them together and going all at once


Awesome,!
Yeah me too, I put all the bags inside one another then "smooshed the shit out of it" and stomped it into the bottom of the ruck haha

I was wondering if the "bag by bag" or "all inside one another" technique worked best, so thanks for answering that for me I will carry on as I am.

It sure is a tight fit though...
Best thing about all at once is if it's raining hard you can jump straight into the bag and be watertight...


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

Absolutely it is a great system tho. I kicked my self when I got out cause I gave away a lot of my extra gear thinking that I wouldn't need or want it. Ha I've spent a lot getting it all back.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I upgrade one of my bags. I went from a SOC Bug out bag to a Camel Pack BFM. It's much more comfortable and the pockets are organized better.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm bugging in, so if I have to leave then I need an INCH bag. I use the Army CFP-90. I really like it, it's big and has an assault pack that attaches to the top/back of the main bag. Here is a review that I did a while back.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/.../13971-u-s-army-cfp-90-rucksack-bob-inch.html

For my family my wife has a CFP-90 also and my children have Large and Medium ALICE Packs.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Live in Hurricane country so the Emergency bags have grown into BOB's over years of time and $. 
Started with ALICE LC2 Belts and Suspenders, (1) One Quart Alum/Stainless Canteen, cup, stove stand, purification pills. (1) Two quart plastic canteen, Mess Kit in a Two Quart Canteen Cover, utensils and baby wipes inside.
Expanded to Messenger Bags filled with essentials.
Expanded that to ALICE Paks, stored Messenger Bags in Radio Compartment. Had to have enough equipment for all the members of the Clan as it expanded. 
Even have Tiny Trooper Coleman cotton web duty belts with (1) One quart alum canteen, cup, stove stand, Alum Mess Kit utensils & Baby Wipes enclosed, + basic Survival Tin. 

One of the benefits of Old Age is the continuous accumulation of equipment.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

This thread belongs in the "Strictly Bug out Bags" section.
We have a section there so let's use it!


----------



## Major "Hawk" (Dec 6, 2015)

I myself have several. 3 day Rush 72 pack. This is my first aid/trauma kit bag, a Condor Slingbag for survival necessities, and an Eberlestock V69 Destroyer as it is large and carries alot of extra needed clothing. My wife carries the same. Our children all have either Rush 72 bags with a sling bag, or the older kids have the same bags as their parents Eberlestock V69. 
We have these bags as they all have plenty of room, are well built, and weight of these bags. 
Rush 72 fully loaded approx 32 lbs
Sling bags loaded 23 lbs
Eberlestocks loaded 110-120 lbs per
Rush 72 IFAK 30-35 lbs per


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I plan to bug in but if forced I do have a Marmot Mountainworks internal frame pack I've used since the late 80's. A little over 4000 cu/in with plenty of strap points for outside carry. The internal frame has metal bars that were fitted to my back and after thousands of miles it's still the most comfortable pack I've ever carried and I keep it 100% repaired (zippers, external pockets, and chest strap replaced).

I also have a small cart I would pack and pull extra food ect in. My backup location is about 170 miles away. Still I plan to bug in and I have a reliable 4x4 so I doubt I'd ever use a BOB.


----------



## John_in_Texas (Jan 9, 2016)

My BOB is a Condor 3-day which I just recently acquired. I am still in the process of populating the interior.... But it is a great pack! Just pick it through its paces for a brief couple of miles yesterday and I was well pleased.


----------



## mrdomindart (Nov 28, 2015)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/prod...cQXfYnEU2ylCKOmAJX0twzZexs863lOlFoaAigQ8P8HAQ

Hq issue.... a great quality bag but a bit small... oh well. Helps me pack lighter..


----------



## walkingeagle74 (Jan 1, 2016)

John_in_Texas said:


> My BOB is a Condor 3-day which I just recently acquired. I am still in the process of populating the interior.... But it is a great pack! Just pick it through its paces for a brief couple of miles yesterday and I was well pleased.


I have one too, great bag. Well padded and very good quality for its price.


----------



## John_in_Texas (Jan 9, 2016)

walkingeagle74 said:


> I have one too, great bag. Well padded and very good quality for its price.


Yes.... I have been using it on training exercises.... And am still pleased with it. (Still in evolution stage though, i.e.: how much of this crap do I really need to carry). (-:


----------



## walkingeagle74 (Jan 1, 2016)

John_in_Texas said:


> Yes.... I have been using it on training exercises.... And am still pleased with it. (Still in evolution stage though, i.e.: how much of this crap do I really need to carry). (-:


A lot of it is basically hiking around with six or seven times and realizing what you actually use during the day and what's a luxury. I can say at least a third of my pack is just stuff that I might not use every day maybe once a week, but should definitely be in there in the event of an emergency.


----------



## John_in_Texas (Jan 9, 2016)

walkingeagle74 said:


> A lot of it is basically hiking around with six or seven times and realizing what you actually use during the day and what's a luxury. I can say at least a third of my pack is just stuff that I might not use every day maybe once a week, but should definitely be in there in the event of an emergency.


Well said! I am finding the same... I have trimmed it down to primarily mission essential gear. I am now in the process of making slightly smaller versions of my equipment for my bag for the purposes of weight reduction.

I'm not over the hill yet.... But no longer tote 100 lbs as easily as I used to... LOL!


----------



## 7stw (Apr 28, 2014)

More of an inch bag but I run a kifaru duplex frame with a duplex timberline two bag and a few pockets with a xtl lid a couple medium pouches and one large plus a long pocket and a grab it.







It's also my backcountry hunting pack as well. With enough gear including shelter and optics and ammo it's just a hare over 40 lbs with a weeks worth of food. Awesome pack with plenty of room. Love the kifaru rifle bearer as well. This pict is before a 7 day pack in. Took everything in about 10 miles into the backcountry. Couldn't be happier.

Sent from NSA wire tapped device.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I think Mr inor has my pack.


----------

